# Lexapro or Robinul



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

Could anybody tell me which is the best to take to help control the D lexapro or robinul? I will be seeing my dr. tomorrow and want to ask him to put me on something to help with this problem.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

lexapro is an antidepressant.tom


----------



## pinkfox (May 12, 2003)

I have been on Robinul for six months. At first I thought it might be helping, but now really don't think so at all. I have had IBS-D for 28 years and have found little if anything to help with the exception of Immodium, which I take at least 3 times a day. Even that doesn't always stop it. Don't know about the other drug that you mentioned. Hope you have better luck than me finding a permanent fix. Oh, just a bit of advice, if you decide to go with Robinul, the one thing it really causes is dry moth, big time!!!!!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i take lexapro. its called cipralex here in the uk. i have been taking 10mg a day for the past 6 weeks and am due to see my doctor in a wks time to discuss things. im sure it should have been working by now. it's reduced the amount of times i need the loo, but i still have the tummy ache and although the spasms have stopped, the pain is still there and still get worried about it. im not sure how it's helped the anxiety and i couldnt comment on the depression side of things because i'm not really depressed. i think my mood has lightened though


----------

